# R15 Startup and even transponders



## Bob Z (Aug 11, 2006)

I have had my RV system in storage a few weeks and now cannot get online.

Not sure the exact R15 series.

I have setup my portable dish and have 101 nailed. Right now I am in OKCity.

But when I do a reset there is one bar which I believe receiving satellite signal. That goes through fine. The second bar on receiving sat information never goes off zero.

On signal I get strong solid 90s on all my odd transponders. The evens are zero or I get a few good ones but the come and go on different transponders. I have tweeked my alignment many time but this never helps.

I have done many resets and even the full reformat to orginial state.

I have talked to Direct a couple of time. Last one suggested a reset and wait for a long time to see if it does find satellite info.

I have an old guide bar on 9/17 and nothing else. Don't know where that old 9/17 date ever came from as I had the system up in February.

So I am stumped. I would appreciate any ideas.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Missing just the odd or even-numbered transponders is usually a symptom of a loose, moist, corroded or defective coax cable connector at your dish. Check those connectors. 

Do you have other DirecTV Receivers? You might try a different Receiver, or connect your R15 DVR to another dish, to determine if it's a dish problem or a DVR problem.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

First, follow litzdog's suggestions.

Second, it sounds like you only have one input on the R15 connected to the dish (which would cause one signal bar to read and the other to stay at zero).

So you are dealing with two problems. The first is 18V not getting from the receiver to the dish LNB properly, second only one line hooked up to the R15. You can run the R15 with only one input, but if you do you will never see the bottom signal bar show a signal. That would basically prevent you from recording one show while watching a different one live.


----------



## Bob Z (Aug 11, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Missing just the odd or even-numbered transponders is usually a symptom of a loose, moist, corroded or defective coax cable connector at your dish. Check those connectors.
> 
> Do you have other DirecTV Receivers? You might try a different Receiver, or connect your R15 DVR to another dish, to determine if it's a dish problem or a DVR problem.


This is a simple setup with just one Lnb and one coax in. Yesterday I put on new coax lead from dish to R-15.

I am traveling in my RV and this is the only receiver at this time.

I only have the top bar on signal. Tell me about checking voltages, as I have a meter. What should I read if i take off the coax at the LNB.

Thanks


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Depending on what channel you're tuned to, you'll either read 13V or 18VDC. But it's not quite that simple because it's difficult to read that voltage when the LNB is connected to the Receiver. It's the Receiver that provides these voltages to the LNB. Hopefully it's just a loose or defective coax connector because the DC voltage readings probably won't help you much.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

One other thought/comment. Are you running coax directly from the LNB to the receiver and not going through any built-in coax in the RV? If you are using any part of built-in coax, try bypassing it and see if that helps.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

If by chance you are headed North up I-35, I am in Stillwater, I might be able to help you trace the problem down.


----------



## Bob Z (Aug 11, 2006)

carl6 said:


> One other thought/comment. Are you running coax directly from the LNB to the receiver and not going through any built-in coax in the RV? If you are using any part of built-in coax, try bypassing it and see if that helps.


I am running the new coax from the LNB direct into the receiver.

Also, after I reformatted, on setup menu I can get to first item on system info and up and right to systems test. This test has all OKs except for phone line which I can't be connected to in RV.

The other data point, on reset it finds first bar finding satellite signal right away. But then next stop reading satellite info never gets off zero. Left it at that point all night.

DTV tech said something to effect that this is where guide gets downloaded.

Even after reformatting I have this strange guide that is dated 9/2 and across top has odd times 1028p, 429p, 459p.and message there are no channels in favorites list.

Before I reformatted I had a similar display with 9/17 date.

My software is 0x1274 dated 2/7 and that is last time I had the system on before this trip.

Thanks for all your help.

Bob


----------



## Bob Z (Aug 11, 2006)

Another quick question.

Is there any possibility I am on wrong satellite?

I have the 101 set and have readings on all 32 odd transponders at 90 to 94 and only few even ones.

The azimuth and elevation checks with 101 181 mag and 49 elev.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You should be on the correct satellite. If you were aimed at 110 or 119, you would not have all (16) of the odd transponders. If you were not aimed at a DirecTV satellite, your receiver would not be showing any transponders.

You can verify where you should be aimed using www.dishpointer.com


----------



## Bob Z (Aug 11, 2006)

Just a little follow up for history.

I got Direct to give me a HR22 free as I have been customer since the first year they started. I had always purchased and installed all my equipment as I am an RVer.

So the problem was in R-15 and assume as many said a power supply problem. Anyway its on it was to recycling now.

Direct service guys on phone wrote me off as an RVer with connection issues but not true. I had two antennas connected with good signal and connections.

So I raised cane with customer service and they were to have shipped me a DVR but I got an R-16 instead. So I blew a fuse with customer service and they were so apologic and got me an HR22 right away. They were very open as to their mistake and went to great length to be sure I was happy. I am a 'happy camper now'. Is that a pun?

I thank all who tried to help me here. Great responses.

Bob


----------



## beachlover (Feb 27, 2010)

....was that the R15 needed to download additional software. First clue was that upon setup it didn't allow me to choose correct type of satellite dish(only older types).....solution was to set it up with simple dual lnb setup,reformat hard drive, resets, download update, setup with proper dish.....


----------

